# GRUB: no such device nach Windows Update



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. November 2016)

Moin 
Erstmal kurz zur Vorgeschichte: 2 Festplatten in meinem Rechner, eine nur für Daten, auf der anderen sind Ubuntu und Windows.
Ursprünglich war nur Windows installiert, habe dann Ubuntu dazu installiert und Windows repartitioniert.
Heute hat Windows beim Start dann aber Updates installiert, "Der PC wird mehrere male neugestartet".
Nach dem ersten Reboot kam dann die Fehlermeldung:

error: no such device: *viele viele Zahlen*
Entering rescue mode...
grub rescue> 

wenn ich ls eingebe:
(hd0) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1)

wenn ich zB ls (hd0,msdos2) eingebe erscheint die Meldung "Filesystem is unknown", das passiert bei jeder angegebenen Partition.

Wenn ich meine HDD (mit den Daten) abziehe und boote kommt die Fehlermeldung "no proper boot device".
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 

edit: ich kann Ubuntu anscheinend nur auf die HDD installieren, wenn Windows vorhanden bleiben soll. Die SSD kann ich gar nicht anwählen, nur wenn ich sie formatieren will.


----------



## Kusanar (29. November 2016)

Welches Windows? Welches Ubuntu? Ein wenig mehr Infos wäre schön 

So wie es aussieht, vermute ich mal Win10 und das Update hat dir eventuell den GRUB-Loader zerschossen. Noch dazu scheint der Bootloader selbst auf der Daten-HDD gelandet zu sein, suboptimal sage ich mal. Reparatur siehe (Verwendung auf eigene Gefahr): RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Help Wiki


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Welches Windows? Welches Ubuntu? Ein wenig mehr Infos wäre schön


Oh, das habe ich vergessen  Win10 und 16.04.

Okay, das werde ich mal versuchen, leider komme ich da wohl frühestens morgen, aber wahrscheinlich erst Freitag zu. Danke


----------



## Kusanar (29. November 2016)

Na, dann habe ich ja richtig geraten  Die Anleitung sollte auch mit Ubuntu 16.04 noch funktionieren, dort gibt es aber auch noch ein feines Tool names "Boot-Repair", einfach vom Ubuntu-Stick starten und loslegen.

Wie gesagt: Alles auf eigene Gefahr! Ohne vorheriges Backup würde ich da nicht dran rumpfuschen (außer man weiß, was man tut ).


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. November 2016)

Aprospos Backup: mangels zweiten PC würde ich Linux Live USB starten, und die wichtigen Daten von SSD/HDD auf eine externe Festplatte kopieren. Könnte es da Probleme geben, da die externe NTFS formatiert ist?


----------



## Kusanar (29. November 2016)

Öh, gute Frage. Hab letztens Dateien von Linux-Mint auf meine Windows-Partition kopiert, das hat ohne Probleme geklappt. Kann mich aber nicht erinnern, ob ich irgendwann mal NTFS-Treiber installiert hab  Einfach Testen...

Ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich auch noch nie Datenverlust bei solchen Aktionen, aber lieber hab ich's mal erwähnt bevor ich dann später den Knüppel auf den Kopp bekomme


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (1. Dezember 2016)

Mini-Update:
Gerade vom Live USB Stick gebootet - Backup funktioniert problemlos! 
Nur noch hoffen, dass Bootrepair klappt 

Okay, nun haben wir Gewissheit: hat leider nicht funktioniert  aber immerhin konnte ich problemlos alle Daten sichern, Windoof und Ubuntu neu  aufzusetzen ist ja auch kein Hexenwerk - benötigt halt nur Zeit.
Aber eins habe ich daraus gelernt: ich werde keine Windows Updates mehr machen.
Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2016)

Hm schade... Das tut mir leid  Was du evtl noch machen könntest (falls nicht schon zu spät), wäre ein Neuschreiben der Bootsektoren von Windows. Da gibt's hier noch eine nette Anleitung dazu: Repair Windows boot (Windows XP to Windows 10)

Mit Win10 kommst du leider um Updates nicht rum, die werden dir ja spätestens nach einiger Zeit "zwangsweise" untergeschoben.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja, leider schon zu spät 
Stimmt, da war ja was... Geht das evtl. irgendwie über die Registry?  Mal schauen.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja, Registry Hacks gibt's natürlich dafür. Die Frage ist nur, ob der dann mit dem nächsten gewollten Update nicht wieder rausfliegt...
Allgemein gesehen ist mir die Situation mit Win10 noch zu nervig, bis auf meinen Werkstattrechner bleib ich also erstmal bei Win8.1 und Win7.


----------

